# First Show'n Shine trophy won at Corrado Club National Day



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Absolutely made up to see my Nugget Yellow Corrado win runner up spot at the Corrado Club of Great Britains National Day held at Prescott Hillclimb today.

Great to see your car voted for by fellow owners and even more suprising to do well as I just turned up and didn't have time to fully prepare it due to having my 10 month old son in tow and no skivvy (aka wife) around

Hope the Zaino I've ordered will improve my chances of more trophies in the future


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Well done, good on you mate! Does make you feel good.


----------

